# send some prayers to this family 11 y/o ga boy shot in head



## oldenred (Feb 12, 2010)

11-year-old shot in head in Ga.
Posted: Feb 11, 2010 10:51 PM EST 
Updated: Feb 11, 2010 10:51 PM EST 

Police in Chamblee have identified an 11-year-old boy shot in the head while he slept early Thursday.

Police say the boy is Nicholas Sheffey. Police say the shooting happened shortly after midnight. They say several shots were fired from the front yard into the bedroom of the victim's 16-year-old brother, and one of the bullets went into a second bedroom where the 11-year-old was sleeping.

Police think the shots were intended for the 16-year-old, who authorities say had received threats in connection with a home invasion robbery he allegedly participated in. The 16-year-old was taken into custody by DeKalb County police.

Sheffey was taken to Children's Healthcare of Atlanta at Scottish Rite where his condition was not immediately known Thursday evening.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 12, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## javery (Feb 12, 2010)

That's an awful situation.Prayers sent to that boy and his family.


----------



## possum steak (Feb 12, 2010)

oldenred said:


> . .
> 
> Police think the shots were intended for the 16-year-old, who authorities say had received threats in connection with a home invasion robbery he allegedly participated in. The 16-year-old was taken into custody by DeKalb County police.
> 
> .


I feel for the 11 year old, honestly.

But for the 16 year old and the parents <sigh> why should this NOT be expected to happen?

I'd bet that the parent/s would defend the actions of "mommy's little gangsta" in a New York minute. Then scream like a fill in blank and make one heck of a scene!

It's metro Atlanta, to be expected. Perfect example of parental fail & I'm sure the mother would blame the system, they always do.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 12, 2010)

May God Bless that child and give him grace.
And his whole family.


possum....this is a prayer request...not to accuse who/what/where/when. OK? what are you thinking
hush.......


----------



## possum steak (Feb 12, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> May God Bless that child and give him grace.
> And his whole family.
> 
> 
> ...



I prayed


----------



## WTM45 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hope the injured boy recovers.  It's a shame.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 12, 2010)

Prayers are added. May God Bless that child.


----------



## germag (Feb 12, 2010)

My prayers sent. That poor child....not even safe sleeping in his own bed.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 12, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> Then it needs to be in another forum.


I humbly beg to differ.....the caption on this thread read for prayers...not stones or opinions. Your correct in what's what in the campfire threads except when prayer requests are asked for in here. And that is just fine for here as well as most anywhere else if allowed by mods to remain. JMHO!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 12, 2010)

Your opinion duly noted as well, Sir!!!


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Feb 12, 2010)

Praying


----------



## oldenred (Feb 12, 2010)

since we are going to put some opinions in here, here's mine the event was tragic and regardless of whose fault it is, it's tragic none the less. and for anyone to come in here and say other wise shows a lot about their character. thinkk for a minute if this was your child, or a member of your family or your friends family. wish i could say i look down on you but your not even in my sight!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 12, 2010)

oldenred said:


> since we are going to put some opinions in here, here's mine the event was tragic and regardless of whose fault it is, it's tragic none the less. and for anyone to come in here and say other wise shows a lot about their character. thinkk for a minute if this was your child, or a member of your family or your friends family. wish i could say i look down on you but your not even in my sight!



I'm glad it was moved to here, maybe will be seen with a more sensitive heart. Prayers always sent for an injured child and their family. I always think...there but for the grace of God go I.........


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 12, 2010)

Praying for this young man and his family.......................RW


----------



## vanguard1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Father we pray for healing and full recovery for this boy ,and we thank you for it in the name of Jesus


----------



## Sargent (Feb 13, 2010)

Awful.  Praying.


----------

